# San Remo Italian language lessons



## 19/58Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello All, I moved to San Remo 3 weeks ago. I am English speaking and would really like to learn to speak Italian. Can someone please tell me if they know of an affordable Italian course in San Remo. Many Thanks, Graeme


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are legally registered in your commune -- and you should be if you live there, the commune will give you information on where to take Italian classes.


----------



## 19/58Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi Italia, If it helps - I’m legal to be hear.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Go to local town hall


----------



## 19/58Cooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi All,
I’ve started Italian lessons at the local language school. The teacher has the patience of a saint which is just as well as he has his work cut out for home.


----------

